# New goat owner... fleas? ticks?



## bradboy (Apr 24, 2013)

Do fleas, ticks, flies, or any other common country nuisance stick to goats? If this is something goats fall victim to, what can I put on them?

While I'm thinking about it, I'm planning on giving them a bath after this cool air leaves our area. I was planning on using normal dish soap. I have blue dawn and yellow ajax handy. Is there something else I should use?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there a reason why you feel you need to bathe them? Usually people don't bathe their goats. The bucks can get very stinky but does and wethers usually are not. There are sprays you can buy to keep the flies at bay. You will want to check them over on a regular basis for ticks.


----------



## bradboy (Apr 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Is there a reason why you feel you need to bathe them? Usually people don't bathe their goats. The bucks can get very stinky but does and wethers usually are not. There are sprays you can buy to keep the flies at bay. You will want to check them over on a regular basis for ticks.


Yea, they don't seem to have been taken care of very well by the previous owner and I can only assume a bit over crowded as well. They have some poo, seems to be cow, on their sides and look very dingy in the sunlight.

All my critters get a bath once or twice a year, with the exception of the cattle specifically for beef. They only get their lower legs, hooves, and hind end rinsed and brushed when it's necessary.

I've found that it helps dramatically with the flies. It helps with the breeding cattle staying friendly with the humans, and the horse loves the 1 on 1 attention.

 Animal lover here.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know a lot of people use like baby shampoo when they bath them for shows.


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

I am new at this too. I had always been told goats hate water. So you can bathe them if really needed??? Also I'm not sure about soap with goats but you can make a solution of vinegar and blue dawn for your dogs to kill fleas and make them smell good. Maybe it can also be used on goats.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## bradboy (Apr 24, 2013)

Bleyfarm said:


> I am new at this too. I had always been told goats hate water. So you can bathe them if really needed??? Also I'm not sure about soap with goats but you can make a solution of vinegar and blue dawn for your dogs to kill fleas and make them smell good. Maybe it can also be used on goats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


I didn't know goats hate baths. Bummer! They still need one regardless though... it kills me to see cow poo on their sides. Ick. Not acceptable for me!


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Let me know how it does go. Mine may get one too when it warms up! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## bradboy (Apr 24, 2013)

after work today, I came home and decided that bight sunshine and near 80 was warm enough to give them a bath. It was about like giving a 50lb outside dog their annual bath. The only difference was, nanny was vocal about her protests!

She did ok with the shampoo on and while scrubbing. She just stood there eating more weeds that I would have otherwise had to bust out the weedeater to get. It's only when the water is pouring onto her she protests.

And the tail. I've seen previously they don't like their tail messed with... doubly true when it's with water! Her dingy old paper white turned super brilliant white, and her red now shines in the sunlight.

Tomorrow, weather permitting, I'll get the other one. I was too wore out from work to have a round two this afternoon.

Oh, had to go round up some escaped calves. I use sweet feed for that. The goat figured out what it was, too. 

Now, she tries her very best to :lovey: on me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They're in great hands now!


----------

